# Android Launcher on WM10



## Laquox (Sep 30, 2015)

I've not seen anyone mention this and I wanted to let everyone know the Microsoft Android launcher called ARROW works with project Astoria. (At least on build 10536). I had to install the MS keyboard apk to make some apps work and while I was messing around with it I was wondering if I could get a home launcher working. The Arrow launcher works and even opens android apps you've installed to your phone. I am not sure if other launchers will work but I figured I would share my findings. Kind of redundant but it gives the illusion that you are in the Android OS instead of launching apps from the regular apps list. 

It does crash sometimes on startup but otherwise works fine.


----------



## kwanice (Oct 1, 2015)

can be funny... 

but i prefer stay on windows 10 mobile^^


----------



## Laquox (Oct 1, 2015)

kwanice said:


> can be funny...
> 
> but i prefer stay on windows 10 mobile^^

Click to collapse



Yeah it doesn't really serve a purpose just something neat.


----------



## dugu1248 (Oct 2, 2015)

Impossible


----------



## mybabysexy (Oct 3, 2015)

10512 build cannot run Arrow Launcher, just crashed


----------

